

Ask HN: What books an Entrepreneur should read? - sathishmanohar

This topic is purposely too general. Because, I don't want to miss out books like "Guerrilla Marketing", which gave an overview of marketing in 3 days for me. There were books about Behavioral economics I finished, which were so helpful, eventhough it doesn't have immediate effect on my business.<p>So, the general  question is, what books were useful to you in building your business.
======
mindcrime
In no particular order:

 _The Art of the Start_ \- Guy Kawasaki

 _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ \- Steve Blank

 _The Lean Startup_ \- Eric Ries

 _Blue Ocean Strategy_ \- W. Chan Kim and Renee Mauborgne

 _Crossing the Chasm_ \- Geoffrey Moore

 _The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing_ \- Al Ries & Jack Trout

 _Positioning_ \- Al Ries & Jack Trout

 _Repositioning_ \- Jack Trout (with Steve Rivkin)

 _Differentiate or Die_ \- Jack Trout (with Steve Rivkin)

------
aespinoza
I don't think there is an specific list that fits all entrepreneurs, but this
is the list that has helped me a lot on getting things up and running:

* The Lean Startup

* Start Small, Stay Small: A Developer's Guide to Launching a Startup.

* Startup@Cloud: 33 tips for running your company using cloud-based software.

------
misterhaywood
<http://hustletips.tumblr.com> \- Not a book, but sound advice and a quick
read.

------
dutchbrit
The Magic of Thinking Big - Dr. David J. Schwartz

------
carlsednaoui
I would also add:

Rework

It's not how good you are, it's how good you want to be

Thank You Economy

------
binthinking
The Personal MBA: Master the Art of Business - Josh Kaufman

